# Wilber the piggy



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

just wanted to share this video of Wilber the piggy


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He's a cutie. I had a gal want to trade a Vietnamese Pot Belly Pig for one of my wethers. It would have been a good deal for me (those piglets are expensive), but I have no place to keep a pig, and it would have to be an outdoor pig!


----------

